# Off topic, Symplocarpus foetidus



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

This is off topic, but this is still an aquatic Aroid like our beloved Crypts.
This post is for all you Crypt hunters in South and Southeast Asia. Maybe you want to see what we have here in the States.
_Symplocarpus foetidus,_ also exists in Japan through a disjunct distribution. Commonly known as the skunk cabbage here. This is the time of the year when this amazing little, or not so little Aroid pops out from under the snow, melting its way out and blooms. The blooms smell of skunk, and attracts flies and beetles and such other creatures that like that. They are rewarded by a nice hot home to rest in for the cold night through the amazing process of thermogenesis where the blooms heat up up to 35 degrees C above ambient temperatures, possible that they are rewarded by some food too, not sure. This plant is nearly impossible to dig out. It has a tap root about 4 feet long (deep), at least that is as far as I have gotten before breaking it. It also has many other roots and underground rhizomes that connect many of the plants you see in a location. Truly amazing. The flower is deceptively small at only around 6 cm tall, the biggest ones were about 15cm (6 inches).
Went to the local swamps and found them. My first time seeing them in bloom.
In the spring I will return to the same spot to get some pictures of the Jack in the Pulpits.
Some habitat pics at the end


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.

Yoong


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I never knew they put out such a pretty bloom.
wilma


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

It is pretty isn't it!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

After blooming they produce enormous leaves, as big as a dinner plate.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yup, not your average aquarium plant, lol.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

The thermogenesis always amazed me as a kid. To think that a plant can generate heat on it's own to melt the ice to allow it to flower almost defies comprehension.

Plants are so cool!

Cheers.
Jim


----------

